# Solved: Reformatting a WD MyBookWorld network drive



## cmgale (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a WD MyBookWorld 2TB Network drive that was purchased and installed on my network as a backup drive for windows computers. I have since added two MacBook Pros to my network. I want to use Time Machine software to backup my Macs to the Network drive. Although I can see and write to the Network drive from the Macs, Time Machine will not recognize the drive. 

I have been told that if I reformat the drive to Fat 32, Time Machine on the Macs will be able to see it as well as the windows computers. There are no options to format the network drive available on the management software that came with the drive. Can anyone assist me with detailed instructions on how I can reformat the drive to Fat 32 ?????

Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

CompuApps SwissKnife V3 3.22

http://download.cnet.com/CompuApps-SwissKnife-V3/3000-2248_4-10070864.html


----------



## cmgale (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Hugh . . . appreciate the pointer. I see that I will have to do the formatting from a windows computer, which i have on the network. Do you know if it will format a "network drive"? 

Thanks again
Chuck


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Does it appear in your Disk Management?

You may have problems with a drive that large and FAT32. Access will be very slow, for starters (which may be irrelevant for your purposes).

You may want to partition it. And you may also find it easier to deal with if you just connect it to a PC to prepare it as you want it.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I've used this software previously, but it's apparently not compatible with my Win7 x64 OS.
The network drives don't show, so it may not be much use to you.
This may help:
http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-mac/ 


cmgale said:


> Thanks Hugh . . . appreciate the pointer. I see that I will have to do the formatting from a windows computer, which i have on the network. Do you know if it will format a "network drive"?
> 
> Thanks again
> Chuck


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

To use that drive, open a terminal window on your Mac. Type this command:

*defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1*

The drive should then appear as an option once you refresh them. There is no need to reformat it (and it won't help, anyway).

The format of the drive is irrelevant. The OS never accesses the file system, anyway.


----------



## cmgale (Oct 5, 2010)

I downloaded the software, but could not get it loaded . . . I am running Widows "Vista", and I note that the software specs do not mention Vista as one of the OSs that it works on. I think I am snookered!

Thanks anyway
Chuck


----------



## cmgale (Oct 5, 2010)

I opened a terminal window and did as you suggested. 
The results:
ChuckGale-MacBook-Pro:~ user$ defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1

I do not know what this means. I went to Time Machine and the drive does not show up when I try to select a backup dick. It walks me thru a "setup process that tries to locate an "Airport wireless device" . . . whatever that is, (I am new to the Mac and associated lingo). I am trying to select a network drive.

Thanks


----------



## cmgale (Oct 5, 2010)

To all who helped thanks.

To Elvandil . . . you're a genius. I followed your suggestions and Time Machine found the newtork drive and I am hoping to have a backup soon!

Thanks again
Chuck


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I didn't realize that you were new to the Mac. I am also new, but I thought that you would understand the suggestion, so I'm sorry if it was not too clear.

But all's well that ends well. 

When you are satisfied that you have solved it:

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------



## cmgale (Oct 5, 2010)

I think I spoke too soon . . . . I thought the backup was happening but it wasn't.

Time Machine now sees the disk and the backup starts.

Then I get the following message:
"Time Machine could not complete the backup. The backup disk image "/volumes/PUBLIC-2/User's MackBook Pro.sparsebundle" could not be created (error 45)".

I went on-line and found the following two sites that I am going to try:
1) http://www.levelofindirection.com/j...-drive-for-time-machine-backups-on-a-mac.html
2) http://forums.mactalk.com.au/11/72807-time-machine-network-attached-storage-10-6-a.html

I can't do this for a while . . . I will post the results

Chuck


----------



## cmgale (Oct 5, 2010)

I finally got the backup to work.
My solution:

p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; } I opened a terminal window and pasted the following in and hit return: (I understand this command allowed the MyBookWorld drive to show up in the list of destinations available for storing backups.)

_defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1_​
p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; } I used the filename _MyName-MacBook-Pro_MyMACaddress_ without quotations. I got this name from the Terminal Window prompt. I entered the following command in Terminal Window:

_sudo hdiutil create -size 300g -type SPARSEBUNDLE -nospotlight -volname "Backup of MyName-MacBook-Pro" -fs "Case-sensitive Journaled HFS+" -verbose ~/Desktop/MyName-MacBook-Pro_MyMACAddress.sparsebundle_
​p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; } I copied the resulting file _MyName-MacBook-Pro___MyMACAddress__.sparsebundle,_ which is created on the Desktop, to my NAS device's root directory.

_Note_: On my computer, the NAS drive _MyBookWorld_ has two folders:

- _ID22548006_
- _PUBLIC_​The first is not available. I copied_ the file_to _PUBLIC_

It took a while, but I finally got there. Thanks to all.

_Chuck
_

I then went to TM and was able to find the drive and complete the backup.


----------

